# Tuscarawas river



## tcba1987

Any fish being caught yet ? I know the pike should start hitting soon and the crappie. Will post some reports when I get out.


----------



## EDE

High and muddy.


----------



## Eyeseekerr

Not very high or muddy yet! If it stays like this tomorrow. I'll be in the jetboat chucking big spinnerbait for smallies. They be getting fired up


----------



## I_WALL_I

friend caught some channel cats at a creek mouth on the Tusc Monday... worms near bank.


----------



## tcba1987

Thanks for the update, the cats should be turning on, Creek mouth is usually a little warmer and they can stack up there.


----------



## Goshen fisher

tcba1987 said:


> Thanks for the update, the cats should be turning on, Creek mouth is usually a little warmer and they can stack up there.[/QUO


We are visiting the in-laws and wife's family in Dover & W. Lafayette in 2 weekends, coming up from Cincy. Without giving up anyone's spots, any suggestions for bait/areas to fish on the Tusc. I have access to a kayak and don't mind driving a bit. Not particular about type of fish. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## ranger175a

If it keeps raining you might as well forget about the tusc. It's blowed out now.


----------



## EDE

I would estimate that it will be at least 3 weeks before the river will be fishable. Atwood and Leesville lakes and Bolivar Dam that feed into the river are several feet above summer pool. All three are still coming up so when they start releasing water from those three it will continue high. Sorry to tell you that but you can go the MWCD site and monitor the lake and dam levels and outflow.


----------



## Goshen fisher

Thanks for the heads up. Maybe we'll shoot for some old strip mine ponds instead.


----------



## ducky152000

Don't be scared to fish for channel cats and crappie in the flooded timber along the river bank and up in the feeder creeks. I have had some awesome days in February using small pieces of cut bait on slip bobbers just floating them around the standing timber. Wader's is a must this time of year doing this. Also feeder creeks will be holding, smallmouth, suckers saugeye, Mudd puppy. All you need to do is find a slack water pool in the feeder creek and bottom fish with nightcrawlers on one pole and cast a jig and twister on another. Don't be scared to walk up the feeder creeks as far as your aloud. I have caught just about everything that lives in the river a mile up creeks when the water is this high.


----------



## Goshen fisher

Well I visited last weekend and tried the Wills Creek spillway. No fish but accidentally got the biggest mudpuppy I've ever seen. Didn't take a pic but wishing that I had. This thing was a foot long and fat. Didn't fight too good "caught" it on chicken liver.


----------



## Laurence Ricketson

Has anyone been fishing by the 212 bridge into bolivar from 77? Never fished it. Tips and tricks?


----------

